# What will be your main weapon?



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Just curious as to what everone will be using this year.
I have the last hunt this year and since its a long hunt also I'm going to start off with the Bow but if I start to run out of time the 12 guage is comming out.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Remington 11-87 with 3 inch #5 heavy shot.


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Exactly the same as Gobblerman.


----------



## actionjaXon (Aug 18, 2006)

Most likely my Remington 870 baby with X Full undertaker choke...3" Winchester Super X, 2 oz shot #4 shot

It patterned very well putting 8-10 pellets in the tiny red circle at 20 and 30 yards.

Or possibly Benelli super nova, 3.5 in. Only have full choke though


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Camo Benelli Super Nova
Carlson's Extra Full Ported
3.5" # 5 Fed Premier Lead - Need to use these up before I go to 3"

Backup:
Super X2 Black
Undertaker Tube - Clearance bin thought I'd give it a try


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Loaded with Remington Express No. 4s. Factory sights (vent. rib is covered by camo sock with just the brass bead sticking out). Factory screw-in full choke. Ol' trusty.


----------



## Gramps (Jan 19, 2007)

Browing BPS 12 ga 3 in Winchester #6 Turkey loads.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Remington SP10 - Patternmaster Choke and 3.5" Winchester Super-X in #5's!


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

im gonna try to get one with my bow with a gillatine but if that doesnt happen the benelli sbe2 is comin out of the case !


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

Bowtech Allegiance 60lbs with grim reaper broadheads...


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

ill also have patternmaster choke


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I will be taking both my bow and shotgun to camp with me but I think I need a few more birds under my belt before I go after them with a bow.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Trusty Mossberg 835 w/ stock bead sights shooting Remington #4 Turkey Loads.


----------



## huntincountryboy79 (Feb 22, 2007)

Remington 870, 3" #4.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

if i get one patterned good i'll use the bow if i'm running around all over the place calling i'll use the SBEII


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Burksee said:


> Remington SP10 - Patternmaster Choke and 3.5" Winchester Super-X in #5's!


Mr. Gangbuster.
LMAO That's ridiclous :yikes: I want one. :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Snocross418 said:


> Mr. Gangbuster.
> LMAO That's ridiclous :yikes: I want one. :lol:


Hey Jim, Anytime you wanna give'er a try let me know and I'll roll'er out for yah! :lol: :yikes: :help:


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Beretta xtrema(1) 12ga 3.5. have to go out and pattern my gun.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Rem 870, undertaker choke. But my major weapon will be my calling


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

1923 L.C. Smith FW Field Grade 12 ga.
Niece has a single shot 20
Nephew has a BPS in 20


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

This......










.....and some of these.....


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

I went out and bought a double bull matrix and some 125gr. Guilotines. Shotgun is too easy anymore. Gonna film it too!!!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Tooth that should be a great time. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Tooth517 said:


> I went out and bought a double bull matrix and some 125gr. Guilotines. Shotgun is too easy anymore. Gonna film it too!!!


Atta boy Tooth! You'll be hooked on bowhunting turks......it's a rush that you just don't get when using a shotgun!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Not sure yet. Either the Mossberg 835 running a XXX Full Comp N Choke and Winchester 3 " # 5s or my Great , Great Grandmas 12 ga. side by side.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Benelli Nova Pump 12ga. Still need to pattern some loads and chokes.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

I have to hand it to you guys that are heading out with a bow...I have a hard enough time trying to kill one with shotgun!!!:lol: 

This year's lineup:

-CZ Model 712
-Comp n Choke XXX
-3" of #5 Winchester humming at 1400fps

It'll be here before you know it, Gentlemen!


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

If you want to kill a turkey with a bow take it every time you hunt, don't give up. The next hunt he could be 10 yards in front of you!! I've seen this happen. I took one with my bow in 04' by far the best hunt of my life.
Switchback
NAP gobbler getters


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

I will be using my new Encore, but my turkey barrel is still on order, but they should have it well before the season is here though. I've been practicing my calls as much as possible, drives the dog nuts!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Sib said:


> Camo Benelli Super Nova
> Carlson's Extra Full Ported


Me too ...... will be looking at a few different loads, no clear winner there yet.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Browning Gold 10 ga Factory Full Choke with Federal #5's


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

WOW I have to say I am surprised

So far 3.5 to 1

I would have guessed more people would be using Bows with all the Bow Hunters on this site.

Best of luck to everyone this year.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

citori superposed wrapped in camo duct tape. 
winchester X tended range shells. smokes them.

jimmy


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

NEF 10ga. turkey gun. Probably use the Nova 12ga. in Indiana where we run and gun more.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

> If you want to kill a turkey with a bow take it every time you hunt, don't give up.


Would you think I was weird if I told you my bow hangs next to my bed and I say good night to it every night???
I want a turkey bad. But not as bad as I want a turkey that I killed with my bow. I don't care how long it takes or how many times I blow it and have to try again. 
I will never give up!
Ever!


----------



## Ste-venison (Dec 6, 2006)

army green mossberg 835 Ulti-mag w/factory choke. The 3 1/2 shells knock
em down every time under 50yrds with the factory choke.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

but if I get hard up toward the end of season I"ll break out the shotgun:lol:


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag in Mossy Oak Breakup Turkey special. 24" barrel, fiber optic sights, and XXX comp-n-choke on the end. Using Winchester 3 1/2 #5's for ammo. Bought the comp-n-choke last year to replace the stock choke. What a difference!!!! It almost tore the head of my tom off last year at 25 yards!!! The thing is wicked!!! By the way, thanks Thunderhead for recommending the choke last year. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Two choices Winchester 1300 with Undertaker Choke. or my Remington 870 Super Magnum w/ Primos ported choke.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Well this year I am going to use my bow again, with my 870 as a back up incase the birds dont react the way I want them to. Hopefully I get a chance for a bow kill. First I am going to focus on getting both my parents a bird (mostly my dad Im not worried about my mom:evilsmile ) 

Good luck guys

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

Darton Maverik with easton axis arrows and 100 grain thunder heads and if it gets to late my remington 870 20 gauge with #4 and #6 hevi-shot


----------

